# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  تغيير فيلدهاي جدول در SQL Server 2008

## apanahi

با سلام
من يک بانکاطلاعاتي در SQL Server 2008 با چند Table دارم. همه چيز عالي بود تا اينکه بنابه اختياج برنامه اصلي مجبور بودم در Tableها بعضي فيلدها را از نظر نوع يا اندازه تغيير بدهم و يا اضافه کنم!!!!
مشکل اينه که SQL Server 2008 اين اجازه را نميده و خطا ميگيره(Error ميده). و اعلان ميکنه که براي اين کار بايد جدول را از اول بسازم و جدول فعلي را Delete کنم!!!!!
حدس ميزنيد که اين يه کابوس شده...!!!!!
من برنامه نويسي کار ميکنم و از نسخه SQL Server 2008 Developer استفاده ميکنم.
لطفاً دوستان راهنمايي کنند چطور ميتوان اعمال فوق را روي جدولها انجام بدهم.
با سپاس فراوان.

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

سلام دوست عزیز،
این مسیر رو برین:
از منوی Tools گزینه ی Options رو انتخاب کرده سپس از پنجره ی باز شده از لیست درختی سمت چپ گره ی Designers را انتخاب و check box آخری یعنی Prervent saving changes... را از حالت انتخاب در بیارین.

----------


## eh.bo.ir

بطور کلی تنظیمات منوی  Options را اگر بخواهیم بدانیم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
میتوانید از Books Online استفاده کنید.

----------


## nowar1352

دوست عزيز اگه VB.Net داري در اونجا كانكشن ديتابيس رو قطع كن شايد بتوني اينكار بكني

----------

